# Wotofo Serpent Sub Tank



## Rob Fisher (15/10/16)

Any Vendors bring in this little puppy?


----------



## Daniel (15/10/16)

See it takes the Kanger coils as well , so logic tells me it will be able to take the Subtank RBA as well ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (15/10/16)

Daniel said:


> See it takes the Kanger coils as well , so logic tells me it will be able to take the Subtank RBA as well ?


No funny cover over the coil, and looks like plenty of space in the tank for the RBA... I'm betting on it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (15/10/16)

See FT has them , 3 days wait and then another millennia before it gets here  

Should work lakker with these Coils.

Which RBA should one get ? This one ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/16)

Daniel said:


> See FT has them , 3 days wait and then another millennia before it gets here
> 
> Should work lakker with these Coils.
> 
> Which RBA should one get ? This one ?



Yip those coils and RBA should work just fine! Mind you not sure on the RBA... not sure how the chamber is and how much space there is... but if I was a betting man (and I am) I would bet it will fit.


----------



## Deckie (15/10/16)

Daniel said:


> See FT has them , 3 days wait and then another millennia before it gets here
> 
> Should work lakker with these Coils.
> 
> Which RBA should one get ? This one ?


I'm almost 100% certain the RBA will work - I'm hoping so. At last something to replace my subtanks

Nice find @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

